# Greenwood Eagle Woodstove



## jbythesea (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking to fire up an old Greenwood Eagle wood stove (not to be confused with the modern greenwood boilers). It was made by Greenwood Energy Corporation in Hudson NH. There is very little info on the web about this stove so I was hoping someone here has some experience with it.

I found one advertisement that self proclaims it as a Cadillac of stoves - lol. It also states that it was capable of burning green wood (thus the name I guess) lol again. I can "burn" green wood in any stove. I can't get much heat out of it, but it'll burn. I also found a couple of posts about people looking for refractory for the inside. But that's it. I have to say that that's not much info out there for a "Cadillac". It looks like it was as well constructed as any steel stove I've seen. So it's got my attention that way. It's also a very large puppy. This also has my attention. 

The stove is in the basement of a family friends farmhouse and we want to fire it up for fun and/or heat.

Anyone here ever use one? Any thoughts about performance, use, concerns? Is it just gimmick design of a smoke dragon or is it in fact a quality stove?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## webbie (Nov 23, 2013)

I remember ads for this stove!

Yes, it claimed green wood (hence the name) as well as other "facts", all of which are less than true. You have it right - a gimmick design with claims pulled out of the blue. The stove never really caught on with dealers and the company was gone before 1981 or so...


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2013)

Before firing it up, be sure the chimney is open, clean and safe to burn in and that the stove is the required distance from combustibles.


----------



## webbie (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is an ad for the Greenwood Eagle which lays out a lot of mistruths mentioned!

A perfect example of why we started Hearth.com......


----------



## begreen (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow, nothing understated there.


----------



## jbythesea (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and the fun advertisement. It turned out that the stove had no refractory/bricks. So, we opted to not run it. I did look up the chimney, and there was absolutely no creosote and things looked very healthy. Next season he's planning on getting a wood stove going - probably a more modern one.

Studying this one made me think that there might be a reason for the lack of creosote. The air control is pretty much on or off and it's a very large opening when open. I could see it providing lots of air.

thanks again.


----------



## cloudserver (Dec 11, 2013)

jbythesea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to fire up an old Greenwood Eagle wood stove (not to be confused with the modern greenwood boilers). It was made by Greenwood Energy Corporation in Hudson NH. There is very little info on the web about this stove so I was hoping someone here has some experience with it.
> 
> ...





We have one that we've been using for over 25 years here in Massachusetts. We got it from my brother who had used it for quite a few years himself. It's a little worse for wear; the eagle is gone, one of the handles is slightly bent, refractory is patched, but it still spits out the heat. We have it in our basement and if we heat the basement to around 80, the first floor gets to around 74 and the 2nd floor gets to around 66-68. each floor is ~1000sf. We typically burn 3-4 cords a year. While sometimes our wood isn't quite as dry as I'd like, we've never tried burning green wood in it. We just put in a pellet insert last year on the 1st floor to supplement it (our old bones are getting tougher to heat). I've thought about replacing it, but couldn't come up with a good enough reason. I've never seen another one in use. I can't say it's a Cadillac, but it's done good by us.


----------



## Ernest (Feb 18, 2014)

jbythesea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to fire up an old Greenwood Eagle wood stove (not to be confused with the modern greenwood boilers). It was made by Greenwood Energy Corporation in Hudson NH. There is very little info on the web about this stove so I was hoping someone here has some experience with it.
> 
> ...



We have had a Greenwood Eagle wood stove for 35-40 years.  Works great.  We have the stove in our basement and had a plenum and duct work directing the heat to the upstairs made for it.  We have a 9 room cape.  We put in cold air returns and two 8" holes in the floor (with decorative grates) so that the plenum directs the heat to the upstairs first floor.  It heats the basement and the whole house comfortably. We found the cold air returns are key to proper heat disbursement.  We don't burn green wood.  We burn 24/7 from Oct 1st until May 1st. and burn about 7 cord per year. Made several alterations to the door to keep it from warping.  If you decide not to use the stove for your own use, I have a friend that might be interested in it.  Purchased refractories in Maine several years ago, but the quality was not what I hoped, but usable.
Ernest


----------

